# Klytus Finished Hail Ming!



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Finished this up while ago and not pleased with the way the base came out but will change that down the road.So like always your commenst are welcomed and if interested in this kit Charlie at www.maddogresin.com sells this one.
Hail Ming:thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent job on him wolfman!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
BTW, the base looks fine to me.
I always thought this Klytus kit would make a good Dr.Doom with a little work, it's a great kit, maybe too expensive to bash it, but a great kit none the less!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Kitz and come to think of it he can make a good Doc Doom with a little customizing here and there


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Sorry, I can't look at Klytus: I'm distracted by that black-satin-and-lycra-clad minx just behind him.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks Kitz and come to think of it he can make a good Doc Doom with a little customizing here and there


Grand Artist Alex Ross actually used Klytus as Doctor Doom on the villains cover of Wizard Magazine issue 42. He actually talks about the use of Klytus as Doom in his book Mythology.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looking good Dan!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Klytus, I'm bored...

best opening line to a movie ever

Most effective, your excellency!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*A Grump Speaks:*

Nice work on the model as usual, wolfie. But -

BOO!!! BOOO!!!! HISSSS!!!!! on Dino DiLaurentis' travesty of Flash Gordon! It was worse than the 1976 remake of _King Kong_. And while I'm on a rampage, fie upon the Sci-Fi Channels' travesty of Flash Gordon, too. And I wasn't real happy with _Superman Returns_, either!

*Phwee...phwee...*

Okay, we're done here. Move along.

Mark McGripe


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for the compliments and also have the compain piece to this kit its Aura:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm not sure what a "compain" piece is but it sounds like it _would _involve Princess Aura. Priscilla Lawson, I mean, not those other upstarts.










Mark McGee, where's the Priscilla Lawson kit - ?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> I'm not sure what a "compain" piece is but it sounds like it _would _involve Princess Aura. Priscilla Lawson, I mean, not those other upstarts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark this Aura


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Wolfie,

I say this with all due respect to La Muti and yourself: "Pfeh."

Sincerely,

Mark McGeez, *don't* *even *get me started on Sam Jones!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> I say this with all due respect to La Muti and yourself: "Pfeh."
> 
> ...


But Mark, how do you really feel about that movie?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Cap,

What part of "pfeh" don't you get?

Note carefully: :tongue:

Mark McG.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> BOO!!! BOOO!!!! HISSSS!!!!! on Dino DiLaurentis' travesty of Flash Gordon! It was worse than the 1976 remake of _King Kong_.


The 1980 _Flash Gordon_ was clearly intended as a campy, over-the-top spoof in the manner of the _Batman_ TV series, and for what it was, I found it fairly entertaining.


wolfman66 said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments and also have the compain piece to this kit its Aura:thumbsup:


May I suggest a diorama of the scene in which Klytus and General Kala (Mariangela Melato) are rather aggressively interrogating Princess Aura?

*“No! Not the bore worms!”* :devil:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

scot,

Even as an 11-year-old I got pretty bored with the Batman TV series by its second season. By 1980, the "camp" fad was, or should have been, over. And by that time, _Star Wars_, _Star Trek: TMP_, and _Superman_ had all been released, so there should have been no misconception in the film industry that a big budget motion picture could treat a Sci-Fi/Fantasy subject without having its tongue in its cheek.

So again I say, "pfeh" and even, harrumph!

Mark McG.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> Cap,
> 
> What part of "pfeh" don't you get?
> 
> ...


Bwah, hah, hah, hah, hah, hah!!!!

Actually, I'm with you Mark. Couldn't stand the movie. Maybe if I was younger I would have thought it was pretty cool. You're right though, by the time this movie was released camp was long dead and buried. I guess the fact that Lorenzo Semple Jr. who wrote the pilot for the Batman series also wrote the screenplay for this movie had something to do with the camp factor.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Cap,

Ah yes, Lorenzo Semple, Jr....right down there with Peter Packer among the dregs of hack television writers. Sorry to sound so negative; maybe I can finish on an upbeat tone. I have it - Max Von Sydow made a pretty darn good Ming the Merciless.

Mark McG.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

In Lorenzo Semple's defense, he also wrote or co-wrote _Pretty Poison, Papillon_ (with Dalton Trumbo), _The Drowning Pool, The Parallax View_ and _Three Days of the Condor_.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Wolfie,

Sorry! Didn't mean to hijack your thread. Especially sorry because I didn't say how great Klytus turned out. Like all your figures another outstanding paint job. I can't wait to see what you do with Princess Aura.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

scotpens said:


> In Lorenzo Semple's defense...


*Snifff* _Never Say Never Again_ (1983) and _Sheena_ (1984)...? Perhaps we can agree that no artist produces a consistent body of work. I would argue that Semple's comic book-related scripts were not the top of his game.




Capt. Krik said:


> Sorry! Didn't mean to hijack your thread.


Hey now, Cap - this is a family forum! That's right, I apologize for the highjacking also, wolfie. And I will be interested in seeing how you build and paint your model of the Princess, which _I hope_ was Krik's intent with his "see what you do with Princess Aura" remark (I don't always know about the good Captain...).

Have a great weekend,

Mark McG.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Its cool all and no problem at all was getting a kick out of some of the responce from everyone here about the Aura(LOL).But working her on her right now plus on another beauty that you might enjoy seeing Mark wich is Vampira but she has a ways to go before she is done


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> *Snifff* _Never Say Never Again_ (1983) and _Sheena_ (1984)...? Perhaps we can agree that no artist produces a consistent body of work. I would argue that Semple's comic book-related scripts were not the top of his game.
> 
> 
> Hey now, Cap - this is a family forum! That's right, I apologize for the highjacking also, wolfie. And I will be interested in seeing how you build and paint your model of the Princess, which _I hope_ was Krik's intent with his "see what you do with Princess Aura" remark (I don't always know about the good Captain...).
> ...


What can I say Mark, The old Capt. has issues! 

One last nail in ol" Lorenzo's writing....1976 King Kong. Nuff Said!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

wolfman66 said:


> ...but she has a ways to go before she is done.


I'd like to think the same thing about myself...but I await the photos of your Vampira with baited breath.



Capt. Krik said:


> ...The old Capt. has issues!


Don't we all? :freak:

Mark McG.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> I'd like to think the same thing about myself...but I await the photos of your Vampira with baited breath.


Not meaning to be an anal-retentive jerk (who, ME?), but the phrase is "BATED breath." As in _abated_, meaning shortened, i.e., short of breath due to excitement or anticipation. "Baited" breath is when your cat eats cheese and then breathes down a mousehole.

Actually, this nitpicking is just an excuse for my. . . _(Cue 20th Century Fox fanfare)_ . . .

_*3,000th POST!!!*_​


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

scottie,

Thank you for the correction. I wouldn't want to be accused of wasting the letter "i". And there's no need to apologize for being "anal" - I've always maintained that in plastic modeling, anal works!

Congratulations on your 3K post.

Mark McG.


----------

